# Liner Question



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

First, don't yell at me!

I might, MIGHT, have to install that Lincrusta myself.Bwahahahahahaha!

Anyway, I briefly spoke with a certified Lincrusta installer that said I may not have to line the walls if they pass the tape test. The Lincrusta site says use a liner if the walls are currently non porous, primed with oil. 

I'm thinking to just line the walls anyway, to be on the safe side,but have no clue what type of liner is suitable. The people on the wallpaper Lincrusta site are, let's say, not very helpful.

Suggestions?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.wallliner.com/

I would use it for sure, why take the chance?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

@ ;


PRC said:


> ....



Heyyyyyyy, the dots is my thing...



chrisn said:


> http://www.wallliner.com/
> 
> I would use it for sure, why take the chance?



Thanks for the link, very helpful. I'm not going to chance it, just wasn't sure what to get. But, you know what? It is frustrating to never be sure of an answer when searching on the interweb.:wink:


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Are you painting the Lincrusta after it is installed? I assume the Lincrusta is going on the walls.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup...Going to fill any areas needing attention with Swedish Putty,prime, basecoat, followed by the fancy painting.

I haven't figured out yet what glazes or whatnot, possibly metallic paint or aluminum leaf.....I'll post it up in the faux section when we're working on it.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> @ ;
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyy, the dots is my thing...
> ...


Oops sorry. I was unaware.....

Mind if I use it on occasion? Don't expect any royalties or anything though.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PRC said:


> Oops sorry. I was unaware.....
> 
> Mind if I use it on occasion? Don't expect any royalties or anything though.


I'll think about it...:devil3:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I'll think about it...:devil3:




What do the dots mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> What do the dots mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my gosh old man, you've asked me that before. I have no idea why I do this...😘😘😘


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Oh my gosh old man, you've asked me that before. I have no idea why I do this...




I did? Oh well, if it was longer ago than last week, I wouldn't remember.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I did? Oh well, if it was longer ago than last week, I wouldn't remember.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A WEEK? Your still ok.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

What type of liner do they spec? Blankstock or Non-woven? If you are going over a previously painted wall I would think that a good primer sealer like Shieldz or 123 would be sufficient.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

This is what it says:











The walls are brand spanking new and primed , I'm assuming not with oil.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I just watched a Youtube video by Mr Lincrusta. I've seen him post on PT but I don't know anything about him.




The video starts by recommending and showing him apply a blankstock liner, but later on when he is doing the actual installation it looks like a painted wall to me. Are you using the Lincrusta adhesive? I have only installed the Lincrusta border a few times so I don't have much experience with the product. The video was somewhat informative and there are probably others. Good luck!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, I watched all of his videos. I had the real deal Lincrusta adhesive shipped over the pond. 

Things still seem unclear....Oh well


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Well please keep us up to date on how things are going, I'm sure your experience will be very informative!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

This shouldn't be this difficult. But it is.....I ordered the liner and now must choose an adhesive. 
The Lincrusta Instructions say the liner should be installed with ready mixed product containing a fungicide. Right. I can't find such a product except online from the UK that don't ship to the US. 

Obviously, this is pretty important. Would the heavy duty,clay based Roman product work and should I add a fungicide? Jeez.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I prefer the Roman Strippable Clay 774. It spreads much better than the HD and has always worked well for me. The data sheet is available online.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> This shouldn't be this difficult. But it is.....I ordered the liner and now must choose an adhesive.
> The Lincrusta Instructions say the liner should be installed with ready mixed product containing a fungicide. Right. I can't find such a product except online from the UK that don't ship to the US.
> 
> Obviously, this is pretty important. Would the heavy duty,clay based Roman product work and should I add a fungicide? Jeez.


 
Just ignoring this nonsense would be my choice.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks,guys


----------

